# Roseta inalambrica



## fali9855 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola amigos .tengo un ordenador con fax, pero en la habitación donde esta,me es muy difícil llevar una línea telefónica y poner una roseta.sin embargo teniendo teléfono inalámbrico como podría hacer para sacar una especie de línea desde un terminal inalámbrico,
Veras me refiero que si abriera un terminal telefónico inalámbrico donde tendría que hacer la conexión en el terminal para poder sacar una línea telefónica, que seguro en algún lado tiene que estar
Gracias espero respuesta pronto

Aclaración ya se, que hay  roseta inalámbrica para este caso, pero su precio es algo elevado y pienso que teniendo un inalámbrico se podría aprovechar, gracias


----------



## OMARRIVERA (Sep 24, 2009)

Fali9855,soy nuevo en este foro y tratare de darte una idea proba sacando del audio del fax un terminal como un jack, y lo conectas a tu telefono inalambrico me imajino que todos los tonos que oprimas en tu fax se tendrian que transmitir por la linea atraves del inalambrico y a su bes a la base de este.......bueno esta idea es la que se me ocurre............algo asi es con lo que se puede empesar a pensar. otra forma me imagino es llevar los tonos dtmf del fax al teclado del inalambrico solo hay que pensar un poco te dejo esta pequeña idea y seguimos..


----------



## ecoservice2007 (Sep 25, 2009)

Soy nuevo tambien y no se mucho pero imaginacion me sobra.
Al ver tu pregunta me vino a la mente los primeros modems. no se conectaban directamante a la linea sino que trainan una base con dos chupetes de goma en la cual se ponia el tubo luego la comunicacion se realizaba por sonido (pasanso por el aire) lo que bajaria la velocidad drasticamente creo? 
podrias hacer algo parecido.
es decir crearle al tubo un plug hembra conectado en paralelo con microfono y parlante y luego no se por ahi va la idea.. a ver que dicen los expertos......
Saludos 
suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## fali9855 (Sep 25, 2009)

OMARRIVERA dijo:


> Fali9855,soy nuevo en este foro y tratare de darte una idea proba sacando del audio del fax un terminal como un jack, y lo conectas a tu telefono inalambrico me imajino que todos los tonos que oprimas en tu fax se tendrian que transmitir por la linea atraves del inalambrico y a su bes a la base de este.......bueno esta idea es la que se me ocurre............algo asi es con lo que se puede empesar a pensar. otra forma me imagino es llevar los tonos dtmf del fax al teclado del inalambrico solo hay que pensar un poco te dejo esta pequeña idea y seguimos..


gracias amigo,pero veras la tarjeta fax que tiene mi pc,la salida es como el conector de un telefono .y ahi no puedes separar el audio ni la linea -.asi que esa solucion no puedo llevarla acabo.
saludos



ecoservice2007 dijo:


> Soy nuevo tambien y no se mucho pero imaginacion me sobra.
> Al ver tu pregunta me vino a la mente los primeros modems. no se conectaban directamante a la linea sino que trainan una base con dos chupetes de goma en la cual se ponia el tubo luego la comunicacion se realizaba por sonido (pasanso por el aire) lo que bajaria la velocidad drasticamente creo?
> podrias hacer algo parecido.
> es decir crearle al tubo un plug hembra conectado en paralelo con microfono y parlante y luego no se por ahi va la idea.. a ver que dicen los expertos......
> ...


gracias amigo,se agradece la intensión ,pero tanto cacharro no es viable ,gracias por tu idea
saludos


----------

